# URL introuvable sur ce serveur...



## ozene (20 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur mon ipad air concernant une adresse.

message L'URL demandé est introuvable sur ce serveur.
Il s'agit d'une adresse tv espagnol "antena3" pour suivre en direct les Grands Prix F1.

L'adresse fonctionne bien sur mon PC mais pas sur ma tablette.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Bonne journée

Ozene


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2014)

tu pourrais au moins donner l'url exacte , tu crois pas?


----------



## ozene (21 Juillet 2014)

Oui désolé,

Voici l'URL

http://www.centraltv.fr/espagne-television/antena-3-internacional

Ca marche très bien sur mon PC mais pas sur mon Ipad.

A+


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2014)

curieux
en tous cas  c'est du flash et y a pas de flash sur ipad, (enfin disons  pas facilement)
c'est une  volonté assumée d'Apple


----------



## lineakd (21 Juillet 2014)

@ozene, ton lien fonctionne avec l'app puffin.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2014)

qui permet de lire du flash sur ipad


----------



## ozene (24 Juillet 2014)

Merci beaucoup Lineeakd.

J'ai chargé l'app et ca marche très bien

Encore merci, et bonne soirée.


----------

